# Photos, etc.



## hurtinginohio (Nov 18, 2014)

When do take down wedding pics etc & what do you do with them? My H moved out the first of this month and there are pictures of us looking happy on vacations & wedding in every damn room of the house. 14 years of memories up in smoke. Every where I look, reminders. It's only been a month, but there is zero chance of R, so why should I waste time getting rid of that crap? Any advice from those of you who have been there?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

They are part of your history, both good and bad. Take them down and store them for now. You can decide to discard them later if that helps - or now if you are sure you won't regret it. At least take them down before you start dating again!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't do anything drastic right now. I would, however, box them all up and perhaps give them to my children at some point in the future.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

I boxed them up. I figured at some point my stbx would want some of them. Someday I'll go thru the box and either toss or shove them in the attic. 

If you have kids you should probably save them. Someday they may he curious and want some of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds like you are ready for them to come down. Box them up and put them in the attic, no need to make a decision today. Instead concentrate on what color you want to paint that room. What picture would look nice on that wall? I enjoy photograph, so I change them frequently to suit my mood at the time. It then becomes an extension of who I am and makes for a great conversation piece (try it).


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I kept some of the photos for my son. That way he has some of his parents together.

The rest I tossed.

One of my SILs does very good photo shopping. She has customers who pay her to remove the ex from photos that they basically like except for the ex being in them....


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have all my photos packed in boxes and after 2 years divorced still can't stand the thought of getting rid of any of them. There are nearly 30 years of family photos and I don't see myself getting rid of them anytime soon. Weird I am sure, but I am very sentimental!


----------



## tryingpatience (May 7, 2014)

Really depends on the person imo. I know someone who got rid of them right away and even burned them. It was therapeutic for that person. I on the other hand felt like tossing everything but kept some stuff for the kids if they should ever want to see them.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

When I moved out of our house, I pulled down everyone one of them and piled them on his bed. We don't have kids, and I have digital copies of them.


----------



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

I took down the ones of just me and him, vacations, bbq, marriage, but I left some of the ones that include him and kids. As I change frames the kids help me choose new photos to put in. Lots are with other family members.


----------

